# Is there drug free answer?



## YuLin (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi all! I've been experimenting to see if there is a way to reduce/cure DP without taking drugs (this is goin 2 be a long one sry in advance :S) The way I see it if DP is mainly feeling detached from yourself then all we have to do is show the mind that the body is in fact still there. So the best way to do this would be via the 5 senses. The main problem I have is sight. I'll be looking at something and i'll just sort of completly forget that I was looking at it. But sight is a hard sense to stimulate especially when you get really heavy DP. So... touch maybe? Something surprising like a block of ice down the back of your shirt (that would be a hard one to ignore xD). I've been looking into pet therapy as it seems to me to cover all 5 senses apart from taste (i hope O.O): sight= a fluffy little bunny







hearing= woofing meowing whatever touch= soft fur scales and smell= litter tray  and of course animals force you into a routine: feeding walkies.. but of course then you get the issue of pet allergies and being scared of the animal that is meant to calm you down -.-

Enough rambling for this post.. I still can't use the coma key >_<

till next time...


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey,

I was looking for a drug free therapy...but im resorting to doing a trial test run currently using medication. I got too paranoid and freaking out trying to "fix" this.

I have been actually trying to stimulate my senses, i think sometimes we get too involved in what our thoughts think of our surroundings by judging them, labeling them, not focusing on things. So ive been trying to remind myself that I am here, and that I dont need to have a guard up cause there is nothing to fear. it has helped actually! Im thinking if you do this continuously you could reverse the DP effects.

How I do it is that I go through many periods in the course of a day, and i remind myself to feel myself, my surroundings, by touching, smelling, seeing, hearing, and tasting. An easy way to get myself started is i ask myself, how does my foot feel, or what is the taste in my mouth - if youve had coffee for example you can still taste it. I have been going to parks alot too, today sunset I layed down on a mound and sorta did this excersize.

For sight, I can kick off things by telling myself "what is this" so if it is a door, then you see the trim, the bolting on the sides...etc. In DP, youre never focused and your forehead seems tense. So you would need to relax your entire facial muscles first, so your brows can just rest. Ive also been reminding myself to focus on things, everything, to build a habit.


----------



## darkth (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't know if one can call it drug-free [I was discussing CBT (which I haven't attempted yet because of the long xmas break he's on, and I haven't read about yet because I had no money to order the David book) with therapist and homeopathy seemed to work just like psychiatric drugs except that there is no dependence. Ideally you should never need a 2nd dose or get off it gradually if you do need regular/daily doses] but homeopathy helped. However I wouldn't recommend it, it has also helped accelerate my DPD onset before, at the least appropriate time in my life. The practitioner you see should be REALLY knowledgeable and have spent many months following you. Also it better be at a time in your life where you are really ineffective/useless and can be out of work, should it get worse. I think it's a bit like the roulette, there is no way to know the results beforehand. You could also gradually get worse. If I had 95% DP, then I had perhaps over 40% remission and even regained some emotional functioning. With only a few little drops! It's irritating that all the efforts I made were fruitless but such an illogical treatment works. Also note that I have been on Rhodiola supplements for 2 weeks but I definitely get up and down (or in and out of the DP) with the homeopathic treatment.


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

absolutely. it seems to me that the only way to work through the suffering is to do it your self. myself and a lot of others, from what i have seen, havnt had promising results from medicine. "depersonalization" seems more like a problem rising from the "ego". however, i have to say, drugs that speed me up actually help me calm my mind and in turn relax me. its obvious that everyone reacts differently to different drugs. i react really well to cocaine, speed, adderall, hydrocodone, etc.. i am currently prescribed adderall, which helps me help myself. BUT i think ones greatest improvements come from expanding ones awareness, becoming more aware of the conflicts within the ego and mind and than learning how to allow the conflicts to stop. it just seems like "depersonalization" is an affect due to extreme tension within the ego and possibly the result of an ego breakdown. it seems like one represses ones feelings resulting in a depletion of emotional awareness. most likely unaware of how one is causing so much damage. i wrote about it in a post, i would like to hear other peoples ideas and responses. if you are interested ist under discussions about depersonalization (i think) the post is called escaping of suffering. present with your self and reality..something like that.


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

wait...i think a good theropist is great to have also. when i mentioned resolveing the conflicts your self, i meant that we have to resolve the conflicts within our own minds. medicine can help do that as well as theropy but we have to learn to resolve the conflicts within ourselves. to do that takes awareness, insights, truth, realizations, and patience.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

.


----------



## easyreader (Jan 25, 2010)

unless you're suicidal, I don't understand why anyone would take medication for DP.


----------

